# Pirates of North Court 2016



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are a few pictures of just the lighting tests. Still learning how to take decent night photos. There are a few more in my album: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=1791














































Will eventually try a few night videos of the animatronics.

Forgot to mention we got a Thank Card from our Town. That was a shock.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I saw Pirate Lady posted about the thank you note on Facebook. Well deserved, guys! You put on a great display.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> I saw Pirate Lady posted about the thank you note on Facebook. Well deserved, guys! You put on a great display.


We were both afraid to open it since it usually isn't a "good thing" to get a note from the town left of your front door.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Wow, nice recognition, but of course your display is always top notch


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I saw the letter on Haunter's Hangout. Awesome stuff and well deserved. Your display is just so wonderful. I know your guests love it!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

A jolly band of fiendish pirates! Congrats on the recognition from the town!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Looks great Dave!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Pirates of the Caribbean in the frontyard, that rocks! The recognition is good too.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the kind words. The weather hasn't been kind to the display so when our winds subside, I'll have to setup whats been blown around.


----------



## Pedagog (Oct 23, 2016)

Brilliant, love the fact that you have the lovely response from the Mayor


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Amazing as always! The lighting is really great as well.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks again for the kind words.

Here is a little video snippet of the animatronics that are currently working. Have a few more bugs to work out so hopefully, I'll have everything working by Halloween.


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Superbly done! Love that lighting.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks lewlew


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Even if not everything works, people are going to love this beautiful display.


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice, Dave!
The water light is a nice touch


----------



## matrixmom (Aug 20, 2011)

Love the water light too..great!!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

You know how to rock the pirate scene, great as usual


----------



## PirateDex (Jun 25, 2014)

Great job, hope your Halloween was fantastic. That rat definitely sounds diseased. I really need to work on my lighting for next year, yours is great.


----------

